# What happens when you take an E30 and add a little E46 and E60?



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks like ass. But hey it made sense to the owner.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

You end up with a repost?


----------



## serge_ua (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like a Subaru to me :dunno:


----------



## KushmirKid (Mar 1, 2010)

it has the ass of a suby


----------



## Ethirty (May 11, 2010)

I think it's a clean presentation (save the visor graphics). However it suffers from a common fault of many custom cars; lots of time and craftsmanship but no core design at work. This happens most audaciously in the model car world.


----------



## Jagular (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a fancy looking Soobie you got there...


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

serge_ua said:


> Looks like a Subaru to me :dunno:


Definitely Subaru inspired!


----------



## Gadget (Aug 28, 2009)

Kinda like the shaved door handles... They provide a little distraction.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

repost. but unique nonetheless


----------

